# Painting over previously gel stained fiberglass door



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

I am putting together an exterior bid, and the ho has stated that she would like their previously gel stained fiberglass front door to be painted with latex. I plan on using Resilience or Emerald.

My question is, how do i prep this door for paint? Do i need an oil based primer? Or will a good bonding primer like stix do the trick?

Thanks in advance for the help.


Sent from my SM-G900V using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Normal fiberglass a latex would be fine, but i wouldn't trust the bond over a gel stain. Sand prime with a coat of coverstain then top coat it. Tint the coverstain for coverage too


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> Normal fiberglass a latex would be fine, but i wouldn't trust the bond over a gel stain. Sand prime with a coat of coverstain then top coat it. Tint the coverstain for coverage too


I thought oil priming was necessary. Just needed a little re assurance. .thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

We would use Xim bonding primer first or like product. Something that has some teeth. Then you might be Abel to top coat what ever the HO wants. Admirable would use a specialty coating on doors and explain that latex is not up to task of opening and closing. Specialty products are what separate HO from professionals


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

admirableptg said:


> We would use Xim bonding primer first or like product. Something that has some teeth. Then you might be Abel to top coat what ever the HO wants. Admirable would use a specialty coating on doors and explain that latex is not up to task of opening and closing. Specialty products are what separate HO from professionals


Stix and xim are basically the same thing. I think we are just going to use an oil based primer, after properly sanding...If the door is set properly, the issue of opening and closing shouldn't exist. We will top coat with Resilience, and I have no concern as to it holding up for a long time. 

I am interested to hear which particular specialty coating you would use, and what would make it better than my method. Please do tell.

Also, "Abel" was Cain's brother in the Bible. I believe you were trying to say "able."



Sent from my SM-G900V using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

I have the same issue

i was thinking a Latex primer w latex top coat for better adhesion??


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Sand that fiberglass wont mess up the grain?

I have heard not to sand them


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Sand with 150 or 180. Use a latex adhesion primer and then top coat.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

When you say sand do you really mean sand, or are you just scuffing to get some bite.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Fiberglass will melt if sanded aggressively. Touch it, if its hot....stop sanding.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Toolnut said:


> When you say sand do you really mean sand, or are you just scuffing to get some bite.


Scuff.... Even 220 should work fine if it's not flaking off around the edges or panels.


----------



## spraytech (Dec 27, 2012)

Use a 220 grit paper then oil base prime. Top coat with paint of choice.



Sent from my HTC6435LVW using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

MSJ Painting said:


> Also, "Abel" was Cain's brother in the Bible. I believe you were trying to say "able."
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Whoa! You're going to upset Bill with all this religious talk! :whistling2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0xoClNtXi0


----------



## A&S Painting (Oct 19, 2014)

need to do my front door as well, why did the gel stain flake off? Was considering painting it. Looks like sand, oil prime, then choice of paint...


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

A&S Painting said:


> need to do my front door as well, why did the gel stain flake off? Was considering painting it. Looks like sand, oil prime, then choice of paint...


. 

Use Grand Entrance by Ben Moore looks awesome on doors


----------

